# 2nd run at rack of lamb



## timstalltaletav (Aug 9, 2020)

I made a rack of lamb a few weeks ago on the kettle and it turned out great!  So for Sunday Funday I took another rack for a spin on the rotisserie. 

Simple rub I picked up from a local butcher and then spun over lump charcoal and pecan wood for about 45 minutes.  Pulled at 129° and it was perfect medium-rare.   Lamb will no longer be a stranger on the menu around here!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2020)

looks awesome to me! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 9, 2020)

That looks great.  Is that domestic or imported?  I live in sheep country, it's kind of downplayed because Wyoming is beef country too...., so I've eaten lamb my entire life. 

Out local Co-Op's processing facility was recently bought out, leaving 150 sheep ranchers that have to source a new processor.  The price for the choice cuts was high enough, now with custom processing there is no telling what will happen.  I might have to wait until fall and buy direct and butcher myself.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 9, 2020)

Nailed it! Looks to be perfect temp! Nice job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2020)

Awesome looking lamb chops!
Perfectly done for my taste!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 10, 2020)

That's a beautiful piece of work, well done! RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2020)

Baaaaa'd to the bone!
Those look good enough to eat, nice cook.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 10, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Baaaaa'd to the bone!
> Those look good enough to eat, nice cook.



Chile, that was a Thorolygood reply.


----------



## pabeef (Aug 10, 2020)

They look great


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 11, 2020)

Chop chop, those look perfect!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 11, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> That looks great.  Is that domestic or imported?  I live in sheep country, it's kind of downplayed because Wyoming is beef country too...., so I've eaten lamb my entire life.
> 
> Out local Co-Op's processing facility was recently bought out, leaving 150 sheep ranchers that have to source a new processor.  The price for the choice cuts was high enough, now with custom processing there is no telling what will happen.  I might have to wait until fall and buy direct and butcher myself.



This rack was Australian.   I don't believe I've seen domestic lamb in PA but I'd definitely be interested in getting some if it's available.


----------



## Titch (Aug 12, 2020)

That looks perfectly cooked.


----------



## forktender (Aug 12, 2020)

Damn, that lamb looks perfectly cooked. We eat a lot of  homegrown lamb and mutton here that I trade Fresh Dungeness crab, Salmon, Halibut, Albacore, Ducks, Geese and Cottontail rabbit. We get the better end of the deal because I go up and kill and process the Lamb and Sheep right on the ranch.



thirdeye said:


> That looks great.  Is that domestic or imported?  I live in sheep country, it's kind of downplayed because Wyoming is beef country too...., so I've eaten lamb my entire life.
> 
> Out local Co-Op's processing facility was recently bought out, leaving 150 sheep ranchers that have to source a new processor.  The price for the choice cuts was high enough, now with custom processing there is no telling what will happen.  I might have to wait until fall and buy direct and butcher myself.


One of my old girlfriends owns a ranch in Norcal, and she boards horses and has a few beef cows and some sheep. Whatever she is doing /feeding caring for with her sheep  and beef's is working. Her Lamb and beef  is freak'in amazing. Even her 2 yr old sheep/ mutton taste better than any lamb I've ever bought in a store. I made sure to stay on good terms with her when we broke up just for her meat. LMAO!!!


----------



## Teal101 (Aug 12, 2020)

Wow that looks fantastic.  About time to do another rack up myself, making me hungry for some lamb!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 20, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 20, 2020)

Looks good.  Have a rack in the freezer bought onsale.  It will be on the menu for the 49ers vs Rams (lambs) game.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 20, 2020)

forktender said:


> Damn, that lamb looks perfectly cooked. We eat a lot of  homegrown lamb and mutton here that I trade Fresh Dungeness crab, Salmon, Halibut, Albacore, Ducks, Geese and Cottontail rabbit. We get the better end of the deal because I go up and kill and process the Lamb and Sheep right on the ranch.
> 
> 
> One of my old girlfriends owns a ranch in Norcal, and she boards horses and has a few beef cows and some sheep. Whatever she is doing /feeding caring for with her sheep  and beef's is working. Her Lamb and beef  is freak'in amazing. Even her 2 yr old sheep/ mutton taste better than any lamb I've ever bought in a store. I made sure to stay on good terms with her when we broke up just for her meat. LMAO!!!


Where is the farm?  A local meat source besides the grocery store/butcher sounds good.


----------



## dihodad959 (Aug 22, 2020)

Are you looking for lamb 6 way cut, Majestic Meat is who you need to call. We are specialised in lamb 6 way cut and packing can be tailored to the clients needs. Our lamb 6 way cut is ready to deliver.

Our lamb 6 way cut filled with your choice of marinade will bring tenderness and the flavour infused will bring amaze and delight, they are excellent right from the grill. As you know meat is very good for the body, it brings a great source of iron which is needed for healthy blood and gaining loads of energy.

Lamb is a kind of red meat that gets from young sheep. Not only is it a rich source of high-quality protein, but it is also an excellent source of many vitamins and minerals, including iron, zinc, and vitamin B12.

you can visit product


----------



## sandyut (Aug 25, 2020)

forktender said:


> We eat a lot of homegrown lamb and mutton here that I trade Fresh Dungeness crab, Salmon, Halibut, Albacore, Ducks, Geese and Cottontail rabbit. We get the better end of the deal because I go up and kill and process the Lamb and Sheep right on the ranch.


Jealous...  Sounds like a good life to me


----------



## sandyut (Aug 25, 2020)

and NICE RACK!  perfectly cooked.  drooling....


----------

